# How much my Uber Driver actually made



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

This is a screen shot of my Uber ride yesterday as a pax

18.69 miles x .75 = 14.01 - (25% Uber cut) = 10.51
25.57 min x .12 = 2.95 - (25% Uber cut) = 2.22

Total to driver 12.73

MINUS .34 a mile (gas, maint, depreciation, etc)

18.69 miles + 5 (Dead Miles) x .34 = 8.05

Gross - Expenses
12.73 - 8.05

Grand Total = $4.68


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Didya tip the poor dumb bastard?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

His gross was $13.43 so it was slightly better than you calculated.

It is difficult to understand why drivers drive at 75c a mile. It's a free county so it's his choice I guess.


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

I tipped him a 5


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

Even with a 2.9x surge, the driver would only be making $9...


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

chicagoguyPHX said:


> Even with a 2.9x surge, the driver would only be making $9...


No. He would make $30.90. Plus your $5 tip.

You better check your math.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chicagoguyPHX said:


> Even with a 2.9x surge, the driver would only be making $9...


17.91 reg FARE
x 2.9 surge = $51.94 FARE
less 25% UBER FEE
--------------------------------
= $38.95 DRIVER EARNINGS


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> 17.91 reg FARE
> x 2.9 surge = $51.94 FARE
> less 25% UBER FEE
> --------------------------------
> = $38.95 DRIVER EARNINGS


Yea. Minus the $8.05 OP determined the mileage cost was.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> View attachment 29917
> 
> 
> Sunday a slow day...


Don't let Uber know you are making above minimum wage or they will cut the rates down again LMAO


----------



## Ebonywhitewolf (May 29, 2016)

kevin dang said:


> View attachment 29917
> 
> 
> Sunday a slow day...


Wow thats the kind of money i need how did you make so much? do you just work a lot of hours or are the rates pretty good where you live?


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Ebonywhitewolf said:


> Wow thats the kind of money i need how did you make so much? do you just work a lot of hours or are the rates pretty good where you live?


That post should really be taken down as it is very misleading.

This member was Photoshopping his pay statements and posting them to brag about how much he was making. He was later deactivated by Uber for high cancellation rates and last I heard was trying to fraudulently gain access back to the Uber platform. You can read some of his story in the threads he posted in by clicking here--> Dang or kevin dang

Welcome to Uber people!


----------

